# wood carving



## 68kaiser (Jun 25, 2007)

i live in northern California. i cut a lot of firewood and i want to try carving with my saw. what would be a good wood to use to carve with? i have been looking at the posts in this forum and the carvings look very nice to say the least. you guys seem very knowledgeable and do beautiful work to say the least.


----------



## troutfisher (Jun 26, 2007)

I use mostly White Pine,.. But Red Pine, Spruce, Cedar are all good. I've tried Basswood, it carves easy, but cracked pretty bad. I think basswood is better for handcarving small pieces that will be kept indoors.


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 27, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> I use mostly White Pine,.. But Red Pine, Spruce, Cedar are all good. I've tried Basswood, it carves easy, but cracked pretty bad. I think basswood is better for handcarving small pieces that will be kept indoors.



Right on!!!!! I only carve basswood when I am sure it will be indoors. White pine and red oak are my favorites for outdoors.


----------

